# Need crew for overnight out of Sabine SAT/Sun



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Heading out of Sabine this saturday morning coming back sunday evening. Have an open spot for one. Prefer someone with some time offshore, will target shrimp boats on the way out, then go after AJs and grouper. Chunk poppers at night for tuna and try to locate a shrimp boat at daylight for tuna. If interested send me a PM.


----------

